

Show HN: A reactive search engine - rainysunday

I believe that a search engine without tracking and personalisation needs a better way to refine your search. This is what I am trying to build with Kligl.<p>http://kligl.com<p>You can click on any word in the snippet to add this word or remove pages that contain it. Clicking on a date should let you change to sorting by date, etc. - instead of searching for an option in the second page of the advanced search options.<p>Any feedback or feature requests are much appreciated.
======
rainysunday
I integrated HNSearch as well (not yet linked from the main pages):

<http://kligl.com/hnsearch/>

I found some interesting posts when testing it:

[http://kligl.com/hnsearch/#search+sort:old+type:comment+user...](http://kligl.com/hnsearch/#search+sort:old+type:comment+user:pg)

led to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2459>

Also this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=259132>

Funny, that the idea of a search engine for the best 10k hackers from PG's
essay on start-ip ideas is already 3 years old.

Another one:

<http://kligl.com/hnsearch/#dropbox+sort:old+type:comment>

------
jnorthrop
I really like it. It's fast, very intuitive and I can definitely see a use for
it. The ability to filter results "live" by just clicking on a word is a
powerful UI addition. Certainly easier then typing in advanced search
operators into the search box.

Nice work.

